# Boarding in Ireland?



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I find it hard to believe that *nobody *knows *anything *about owning horses in Ireland ; )


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't have a clue, but I did find a couple sites that might be helpful.

horse riding schools & trekking centres in cork, ireland

AIRE 2010 - Welcome to AIRE

And one of the farms that had a webpage, this one has an indoor and an outdoor and 53 acres. They don't do western though.
http://www.hopisland.com/

The only place I have found that does, is in Ballyshannon, which doesn't tell me anything, lol. But here it is.
Five Oaks Ranch -

Sorry i don't know firsthand.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok im from Ireland Dublin more specifically. Im going to answer your last questions first.
Ireland is the horse country and horse care is a top priority here however everyone i know turns out in nylon or leather headcollars as we mostly use electric fencing here so its not as dangerous to get caught on like high fences in America. The bad land you saw was that this winter we had an unexpected freezing cold winter of -14 degrees here where normally it is -2! THe large amounts of snow and rain caused all the land to get cut up very bad. The skinniness is due to a horrendous summer which meant barely any hay this winter. IF you looked at any horses in IReland over the spring winter not one looked fat and happy it was impossible. LAck of exercise because of ice and lack of nutritios food doesnt bode well for happy horses. If you were in the west of ireland its very rugged and there are very strict planning permission regarding structures in fields as it ruins the natural beauty. Most of these were probably connemara ponies who are known for being hardy and able to take the inpredictibilty of the Irish weather. Barb wire is always farm land and can be common in certain parts of the country as its not wealthy in the west so people make do.

As regards your original questions here is the information I could get about COrk.
There are all kind of stables but the main ones people board at are riding schools,livery yards, or DIY yards. Competition barns are normally very expensive around here so only the very very very serious board at them. However most yards arrange transport to all SJAI shows or Eventing Ireland etc. Most stables are not very close to the city as it would increase field rental etc so there normally a bit far out say half an hour maybe less but again depends on the yard.

I have never heard of western barns here it doesnt happen at all iv never even seen a horse in a western saddle!

All turnout in Ireland is grass your horse is never in a pen.

As a rough estimate id say field livery 50euro a month, Stable 100a month maybe? These are dublin prices i will look into cork prices to though.

Farrier is always around 60-70euro.
Vet about 65euro.
bags of feed about 8euro a bag-however if your in a stable this is normally part of the cost as is hay as long as your not in DIY these are all included.

Around COrk it is quite rural you would have all the land all the roads and maybe a forest or common way depending what part you might have a beach or the equivalent.

I will post websites now in a minute,


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

*wahat part of cork are you moving to as its to big to post from everywhere
*


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you guys SO much for replying. I really, really appreciate it.

MaggiStar - I don't know exactly where, but my boyfriend will be going to UCC, so it'll have to be somewhere where you can get to the college easily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

ok give me two m inutes and ill find you nice places ok. I had 100 hahaha you would be there for a while trying to figure out what you want!
Now i am going to look for places with over 100acres as that means you have year round grass an indoor would probably benefit you too


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

www.seankellyhorse.com-looks nice but doesnt give acerage


Gooseberry Hill, Meelin, Newmarket, Co. Cork.

they have no website but here is where i found thek

horse riding schools & trekking centres in cork, ireland


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm from England, and I believe that the horse situation in Ireland is not great.
There's good and bad everywhere, but I'd be very careful where you keep your horse.
Some people turn native horses/sturdy horses out with no protection as they live out all year and are semi wild.
I doubt there will be many 'Ranches'.
Good luck!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

the horse situation is not great anywhere king horses are luxuries! But i have been around horses all my life and any pony with cinnemara blood is hardy enough to stay outside in all winter. Thats why oure Irish brede connemaras are in such high demand they are agile sure footed and tough.
Its the same as anywhere but bad yards dont get approved by AIRE.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks so much guys : ]


----------

